# Leroy Butler Speaks Out.



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.todaystmj4.com/bloggers/lanc ... eo=YHI&t=a


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wouldn't that be a kick in the shorts Packer fans????


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I usually respect LeRoy's opinion and I think he'd be a decent coach at some level...BUT...that was retarded. Like GB will trade him to a division rival...yes he MUST be traded or released which TT will not do.

For a day LeRoy, you are an idiot!

Thanks for sharing Ken...I see you're frequenting the Packer media, huh? :lol: Closet Packer fan!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Good work Ken. :lol: :stirpot:

I see the Metrodome as a perfect fit for him, he can stay warm, hand off to Peterson and win a superbowl all over again. :wink: 
:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> I usually respect LeRoy's opinion and I think he'd be a decent coach at some level...BUT...that was retarded. Like GB will trade him to a division rival...yes he MUST be traded or released which TT will not do.
> 
> For a day LeRoy, you are an idiot!
> 
> Thanks for sharing Ken...I see you're frequenting the Packer media, huh? :lol: Closet Packer fan!!!


Hey I just report what I see. 

I can't imagine how hysterical Packer fans would be if Farve played for the Vikings or Bears.But don't you think if he really wanted to play he couldn't force the Packers to cut him?Then he could pick his own team.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Good work Ken. :lol: :stirpot:
> 
> I see the Metrodome as a perfect fit for him, he can stay warm, hand off to Peterson and win a superbowl all over again. :wink:
> :beer:


Yup :beer: :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> > I usually respect LeRoy's opinion and I think he'd be a decent coach at some level...BUT...that was retarded. Like GB will trade him to a division rival...yes he MUST be traded or released which TT will not do.
> ...


Never...they will not cut him. If they did, the regime would go down in flames in Green Bay. I know you think you guys understand the "overrated" lovefest of Favre, but you truly haven't experienced it until you're a fan and live there. Yeah, I know Montana left the Niners, but this just isn't going to happen. He is a true legend in the eyes of Wisconsinites and in no way can I see him being cut to play for another team...especially in the same division.

If he comes back (and it sounds like he wants to), he'll be in GB.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Never...they will not cut him. If they did, the regime would go down in flames in Green Bay. I know you think you guys understand the "overrated" lovefest of Favre, but you truly haven't experienced it until you're a fan and live there. Yeah, I know Montana left the Niners, but this just isn't going to happen. He is a true legend in the eyes of Wisconsinites and in no way can I see him being cut to play for another team...especially in the same division.
> 
> If he comes back (and it sounds like he wants to), he'll be in GB.


 :fiddle: :crybaby: :fiddle: 
:rollin:


----------

